# Archery opener



## C2C

Our archery season opens here on Monday, the 25th.Heading back to the area I guided in to help a young friend with his first moose draw . Any one else care to share their plans for opening day ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Ours is.September 13t
I told the wife over a month ago about it 
So about 3 weeks ago she made plans for us to go the Renaissance fest withsome friends that day


----------



## C2C

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Ours is.September 13t
> I told the wife over a month ago about it
> So about 3 weeks ago she made plans for us to go the Renaissance fest withsome friends that day


LOL .. Thats too bad ..I happen to be the luckiest guy in the world in that sense. My wife has no problem with my hunting and I never hear a bad thing about it from her .Of course ,when she and I were planning our wedding , she wanted to get married first of Nov.. rifle opener .. I told her no and gave her fair warning of what to expect after marriage . After 34 years I think I'll keep her .


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Our opener is September 27th. Gonna be in stand by 5:30 or that's the plan. Lol


----------



## Ruger

August 30, for me, gonna be chasing elk, have a bear tag too, but that doesn't start till Sept. 2nd.


----------



## sportyg

My season starts Labor Day weekend but won't head out until around the 15th of Sept. I have a long season as it ends on Dec 31st.


----------



## Bait washer

9/13 is our opener for the smoke poles . Looks like it should be a good season.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

C2C said:


> LOL .. Thats too bad ..I happen to be the luckiest guy in the world in that sense. My wife has no problem with my hunting and I never hear a bad thing about it from her .Of course ,when she and I were planning our wedding , she wanted to get married first of Nov.. rifle opener .. I told her no and gave her fair warning of what to expect after marriage . After 34 years I think I'll keep her .


my wife has no problem with my hunting,and the fact that once season opens its every weekend untill the end of march

our deer bow season go untill 12/31,and the first fw weeks of it are usually hooter than hades any how

she said it was the only weekend that our friends had available

they are retired now and travel alot,and we have been trying to get to the ren fest with them for about 5 years now

so i give up one weekend of hunting to spend it with some very good friends.drinking wine and eating turkey legs and listening to some seriously funny comedians at the ren fest,sounds like a good time to me


----------



## C2C

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> my wife has no problem with my hunting,and the fact that once season opens its every weekend untill the end of march
> 
> our deer bow season go untill 12/31,and the first fw weeks of it are usually hooter than hades any how
> 
> she said it was the only weekend that our friends had available
> 
> they are retired now and travel alot,and we have been trying to get to the ren fest with them for about 5 years now
> 
> so i give up one weekend of hunting to spend it with some very good friends.drinking wine and eating turkey legs and listening to some seriously funny comedians at the ren fest,sounds like a good time to me


Sounds like we both are blessed by great ladies ..


----------



## A10hunter

sportyg said:


> My season starts Labor Day weekend but won't head out until around the 15th of Sept. I have a long season as it ends on Dec 31st.


do you have an A22 tag? I'm not sure if I'm going to get a general tag anywhere this season because deer hunting down here in socal sucks, and I don't have a lot of time to make it worth while. 2 little ones at home, working nights half the week, and my wife doesn't like me hunting more than a handful of days a month; so odds are not in my favor right now.


----------



## sportyg

Yes I have an A22 tag. I have been bow hunting down there about 9 or 10 years now. There are just to many shoot first look later hunters in the rifle zone close to home.


----------



## C2C

Well the moose hunt was a bust , none sighted ,but weather was hot so not a total surprise. Saw lots of deer and a couple big wolves but no luck .


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Well the moose hunt was a bust , none sighted ,but weather was hot so not a total surprise. Saw lots of deer and a couple big wolves but no luck .


 Were you up N. where the season opens mid Aug..


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good luck with your Hunting Guys-------------Glad I'm Single even at 68 :biggrin: :biggrin: but my sweety loves to hunt too-----sb*


----------



## Jonbnks

Sorry to hear that the moose hunt was a bust. Our archery Season for Whitetail Deer starts on September 15th. Youth season starts on September 6th, so I'll be taking my 16 year old cousin out for the first couple weeks of the season that he gets to hunt before I get a chance to.


----------



## 220swift

Archery elk and bear starts here on the 2nd of September and I'm heading out on Monday the 1st to setup camp. Planning on a 7 to 8 day hunt. Then deer archery starts on October 1st for me and runs until December 31st with a couple of weeks in there for rifle and front stuffers. This is the first time in four years I drew every license I applied for. Of the 7 guys I shoot with around here, I'm the only one to draw. I'm feeling real lucky about that.

For you Colorado guys, I'm back in unit 57 for elk and bear and eastern plains unit 104 for deer.


----------



## catcapper

Mike--- are you gonna be hunt'in the Black Mountain area above the Stirrup Ranch. Theres some Biiiiig bulls in that country. That's where the Grizzly "Old Mose" was killed.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

A few co-workers are getting pumped for opening bow season on the first.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Were you up N. where the season opens mid Aug..


Yes, but not really too far . Straight west of Rocky Mountain House .


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Yes, but not really too far . Straight west of Rocky Mountain House .


 Our neighbor here is the warden from Rocky ( John )


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Our neighbor here is the warden from Rocky ( John )


Tell him that everything is good in 326 except for all the logging that has taken place .. The wild horses don't even have anywhere to hide now ..


----------



## 220swift

catcapper said:


> Mike--- are you gonna be hunt'in the Black Mountain area above the Stirrup Ranch. Theres some Biiiiig bulls in that country. That's where the Grizzly "Old Mose" was killed.
> 
> awprint:


Unfortunately not, I'll be just north of the Elk Mountain Ranch north of Salida, but I would REALLY like to hunt that Black Mountain area some day. I looked a some property in Guffey several years ago and regret to this day not making the purchase.


----------



## Ruger

Good luck Mike, aim small miss small!


----------



## 220swift

Thanks Wayne!


----------



## C2C

My opening morning here found me sitting in a tractor raking hay trying to beat the storms :frusty: . Got that one done , maybe tomorro evening .


----------



## jimmy shutt

good luck C2C, standing by for pics


----------

